# Suggestions for a Westie?



## westiemom (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello all

I've taken a look at some of the posts here, and actually read every single post in the 'sticky - 5 best dog foods' thread. However, most of the several years ago, and I thought things might have changed.

I am hoping to welcome a young Westie (West highland White Terrier, for those not familiar) companion into the family soon. This will be the first time I have been in control of the dog food. I had a Westie as a child, but food choices in the mid 90's in the UK are vastly different from what is on offer here in the US today. My parents got a couple of westie pups just over a year ago, and my dad researched food, and found a knowledgeable pet store owner who helped him make a choice. However, that food is not available here, and while the company does ship outside the UK, they don't ship to the US. The Natural Dog Food Company … where good health comes naturally [All in One Puppy Chickenried British Chicken (min 29%), Fresh British Chicken (min 26%), Whole Brown Rice (min 20%), Mixed Vegetables and Herbs (min 9%), Whole Barley, Linseed, Refined Chicken Oil, Brewer’s Yeast.
Typical Analysis: Protein 25%, Oil 11.0%, Fibre 3%, Ash 6%]

I've been trying to research for a few weeks, but I find it all quite overwhelming, and so different to the UK market. I remember reading somewhere that Eukanuba is pretty good these days. But I'm not sure I trust that without also hearing it from somewhere else. I'm not sure about the whole 'grain-free' thing. Does it need to be grain-free? Or just free of the grains that aren't suitable for the dog? While obviously not being overloaded on grains. I read that corn is particularly bad for Westies. Westies are known to have sensitive skin, and so I assume that feeding a good quality food would help with that, along with being careful in terms of shampoo and frequency of baths (fewer is better for a Westie).

I would like to feed a kibble, with occasional canned/wet food. But, very occasional. The kibble my parents use is very small, and is ideal as a treat, for training etc. I like the idea of using a small kibble, and using it as a treat also. Westies are small, but not maltese/yorkie type small. An adult female will be 13-18lbs, maybe a little larger, depending on parentage etc. 

My husband is very concerned about the cost of feeding the dog. But also understands that if we feed an inadequate choice, then vet bills may add up rather quickly. However, I doubt I can convince him to go for the very expensive options. Although, as I believe was pointed out on the 'top 5' thread, sometimes you need less of the better brands, evening out the cost somewhat.

I would like to hear some suggestions, taking into account the size of a Westie, concern over cost, the fact we are in CT (I believe someone said location can make a difference?). Once I find what works, I'm happy to order online if needed, so doesn't need to be carried by the local pet stores, if I can find a reasonable price online.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to read this, and to respond. I appreciate your experience and willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm not any expert but wanted to say welcome to the sight. There is another Westie pup on here not sure what they feed him but they may pop up. The kibbles that I am feeding at the moment but to bigger dogs is Natures Logic which are small pieces but I believe some say the ash content is a little high. I switch that out with Fromm and I use different variety's of each.

Read the thread... what are you feeding now, it might be of some help. I can't imagine that feeding a Westie can be that expensive are you sure your husband even wants a dog? I also make my own topper that is much cheaper than canned dog food.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

As for what I heard in westies they can be sensible to allergies and skin problems, maybe a limited ingredient kibble would be nice?


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

You should pick what is easy to get and the dog does well on. There is no correlation to vet bills and what you feed, none whatsoever. 

The most important thing is the quality of the breeding, whether the pups were allowed to nurse as long as possible, the age of first vaccinations and things like that. I would never buy a pup vaccinated before the age of 8 weeks. 

Assuming you buy food from a reputable company, your dog will do fine. We have more choices than many other places but many of the choices are nothing but marketing companies with not a shred of nutritional expertise but lots of health and quality claims. Believe or not, many of the "better" foods undergo virtually no testing.

You can avoid lots of skin problems with terriers by not bathing very much, brushing often and proper grooming, meaning learn how or find someone that hand strips. Clipping terriers ruins their coats, and you will blaim what the dog is eating when its nothing but frazzled, clipped dead coat. The skin also suffers when dead coat isn't removed.

Americans are good at making good dog foods but we are also good at marketing, so beware.

If people tell you Pro Plan or Eukanbuba is bad, simply ask those people why so many of the best dogs eat those foods.

I like feeding terriers like hunting dogs, so a good food with 30% protein and 15% - 20% fat. I grew with Jack Russells so I have been exposed to lots of terriers at trials.

If you are looking for a recommendation, Annamaet Ultra, Dr. Tim's Pursuit, Eagle Power, Pro Plan Performance and Eukanuba Premium Performance are great. Even the most expensive of these (Annamaet) shouldn't cost more than $.50 a day for a Westie.


----------



## jaber6 (Feb 21, 2013)

We have a 5 month old (in 2 weeks), Westie. He has a very picky stomach. We've discovered so far, he cannot have peanut butter or grains. IF he does, his stool will be runny, gassy and gets cranky, possibly due to upset stomach. When we started on grain free, we went with Natural Balance Alpha, chicken. Firm stools, but he would frequently go (5-6x). So decided to try Acana Ranchlands Wild Prairie. He loves it and his body seems to be agreeing with him. Firm stools, only goes 2-3x now. We top it off with some greek plain yogurt. Since he's a small dog, we usually get the small bag (think 5lbs?) and that last us for about 2 weeks and is about $20. 

Getting treats for him is tricky, cause the grain free treats are expensive. So we just boil chicken breast and cut it up into small pieces. It will last us a week or so. But we're looking into getting a dehydrator, to make our own jerky. 

We only bath him when he needs it and just clean his paws or whatever he gets dirty. He just had his 2nd bath with us, over the weekend. So I think it was about a month and half apart. We brush him every day or every other day. Despite not having a yard, we're always outside. He loves the outdoors and the park. So there's times when he gets real dirty or has that outdoor smell.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Congratulations on your soon-to-be new Westie puppy. I have not had a Westie but think they are awfully cute.

I, too, think that Dr. Tim's or Annamaet are good options. You might also consider Fromm Classic. It's the economy line from the Fromm company which has never had a recall and has good customer service. The Fromm kibble size is small and the Fromm food is known to be very palatable.


----------



## westiemom (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you to all of you for your comments and suggestions. It's given me some ideas for specific research. I appreciate you taking the time to respond to my question.
Thanks


----------

